# "The Tiger" - William Blake



## paraskevi (Feb 3, 2011)

Καλησπέρα!
Μήπως έχει κάποιος τη μετάφραση αυτού του ποιήματος;


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2011)

Πέρασα για να καταθέσω ένα κομματάκι:

Tyger Tyger burning bright.
In the forests of the night:
What immortal hand or eye
Dare frame thy fearful symmetry?

Τίγρη, Τίγρη, πυρκαγιά
μες στα δάση μια βραδιά,
ποια αιώνια μαεστρία
μπόρεσε να σχεδιάσει
τη φρικτή σου συμμετρία;
Από _Τα τραγούδια της πείρας_ του Ουίλιαμ Μπλαίηκ (μτφρ. Γ. Μπλάνα, εκδ. Ερατώ, 2004)

Τίγρη, τίγρη, φλόγας λάμψη
μέσα στης νυχτιάς τα δάση
Ποιου θεού η μαεστρία
σ' έκανε με συμμετρία... 
Από μπλογκ


----------



## psifio (Feb 4, 2011)

Η ΤΙΓΡΗ

Τίγρη, Τίγρη, φλόγας λάμψη
μέσα στης νυχτιάς τα δάση,
ποιου η αιώνια μαεστρία
σ' έκαμε με συμμετρία;

Σε τι βάθη ή ύψη πέρα
μάτια αστράψαν στον αέρα;
Τι φτερά αποζητάει;
Τι χέρι φλόγες αρπάει;

Και τι ώμος, και τι τέχνη
της καρδιάς τα νεύρα ζέχνει;
Και, σαν η καρδιά δουλεύει,
τι άκρο σου δεινό σαλεύει;

Τι σφυρί, τι αλυσίδα;
ποιο τ' αμόνι, ποια τσιμπίδα
--ποιο του νου σου το καμίνι;--
τολμά και δεσμά σου δίνει;

Τ' άστρα σαν τη γη ακοντίζουν
και τους ουρανούς ποτίζουν,
χάρηκε Αυτός που επλάστης;
Σ' έκαμε του αρνιού ο Πλάστης;

Τίγρη, Τίγρη, φλόγας λάμψη
μέσα στης νυχτιάς τα δάση,
ποια η αιώνια μαεστρία
σ' έκαμε με συμμετρία;

Μετάφραση: Μάριος Βύρων Ραΐζης

(Πανόραμα Αγγλικής Ποίησης, επ. Πάνος Καραγιώργος, Αθήνα: Τυπωθήτω-Γιώργος Δαρδανός, 2005, σελ. 136.)


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2011)

Φτιάχνω το γνωστό αντικριστό και πήρα το θάρρος να διορθώσω τον προτελευταίο στίχο.



THE TIGER | Η ΤΙΓΡΗ
TIGER, tiger, burning bright | Τίγρη, Τίγρη, φλόγας λάμψη
In the forests of the night, | μέσα στης νυχτιάς τα δάση,
What immortal hand or eye | ποιου η αιώνια μαεστρία
Could frame thy fearful symmetry? | σ’ έκαμε με συμμετρία;
. | .
In what distant deeps or skies | Σε τι βάθη ή ύψη πέρα
Burnt the fire of thine eyes? | μάτια αστράψαν στον αέρα;
On what wings dare he aspire? | Τι φτερά αποζητάει;
What the hand dare seize the fire? | Τι χέρι φλόγες αρπάει;
. | .
And what shoulder and what art | Και τι ώμος, και τι τέχνη
Could twist the sinews of thy heart? | της καρδιάς τα νεύρα ζέχνει;
And when thy heart began to beat, | Και, σαν η καρδιά δουλεύει,
What dread hand and what dread feet? | τι άκρο σου δεινό σαλεύει;
. | .
What the hammer? what the chain? | Τι σφυρί, τι αλυσίδα;
In what furnace was thy brain? | ποιο τ’ αμόνι, ποια τσιμπίδα
What the anvil? What dread grasp | —ποιο του νου σου το καμίνι;—
Dare its deadly terrors clasp? | τολμά και δεσμά σου δίνει;
. | .
When the stars threw down their spears,
 .
| Τ’ άστρα σαν τη γη ακοντίζουν
And water’d heaven with their tears, | και τους ουρανούς ποτίζουν,
Did He smile His work to see? | χάρηκε Αυτός που επλάστης;
Did He who made the lamb make thee? | Σ’ έκαμε του αρνιού ο Πλάστης;
. | .
Tiger, tiger, burning bright | Τίγρη, Τίγρη, φλόγας λάμψη
In the forests of the night, | μέσα στης νυχτιάς τα δάση,
What immortal hand or eye | ποιου η αιώνια μαεστρία
Dare frame thy fearful symmetry? | σ’ έκαμε με συμμετρία;


----------



## psifio (Feb 4, 2011)

Το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ ότι μπορεί να είναι αβλεψία ή τυπογραφικό, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη.


----------



## paraskevi (Feb 4, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! :)


----------

